# yang Tai chi sword 16???



## Nathaniel Zhu (Jul 5, 2007)

Can anyone post a video to teach me the yang tai chi sword 16 form???

I have been learning tai chi only on the internet and it might be way too early to ask, can anyone tell  me some basic ways to help me learn fajing?

Yay its my 1st post!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 5, 2007)

Nathaniel Zhu said:


> Can anyone post a video to teach me the yang tai chi sword 16 form???
> 
> I have been learning tai chi only on the internet and it might be way too early to ask, can anyone tell me some basic ways to help me learn fajing?
> 
> Yay its my 1st post!


 
First welcome to MT.... 

Probably not what you want to hear but no. 

For fajing you need a teacher and a good one too if you want to properly learn fajing. And although I applaud your effort at learning taiji by video that to is best learned form a teacher. 

For Yang 16 form sword, sorry but I never hear of it, but that only means I train traditional Yang style with a very traditional teacher that does not use numbers with forms. And what are you calling the sword the Dao (broad sword) or the Jain (straight sword).

Sorry to respond to your first post in a way you likely did not want.

Videos are at best a supplement to training with a teacher not a substitute for it.

If I may ask whose videos are you using?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jul 6, 2007)

Nathaniel Zhu said:


> Can anyone post a video to teach me the yang tai chi sword 16 form???
> 
> I have been learning tai chi only on the internet and it might be way too early to ask, can anyone tell me some basic ways to help me learn fajing?
> 
> Yay its my 1st post!


 
http://www.taiji.de/taiji/head5e/index.htm (competition style)
Has the 18 and 32 sword form as well as a diagram to print off for the 32 sword form. You really can't learn a whole lot through the internet since they are mainly demos. I would recommend getting books, instructional videos, attending seminars if possible. 

Tai Chi is much more than movements, reading the classics and applying the classics without a knowledgable instructor can be very frustrating and sometimes impossible. I am of the opinion that your tai chi doesn't have to look picture perfect, but you have to understand something about the mechanisms that make the system work. It's not necessarily about "radiating chi out of the palm of your hands" as many goobers say, nor is it a simple exercise to pick up over the weekend. You'll be surprised how long it takes to learn the forms properly through ANY means. If you really want to study martial arts at home AND get a lot out of it then I would recommend Stephen Hayes homestudy Toshindo program or some other correspondance program(be sure it is legit and not some random *** punk selling you videos), at least this way you are getting some feedback as to what you are doing.

Erle Montaigue(I do not agree with a lot of what he says or his attitude in general) does have many tai chi videos and FREE instructional books and videos to download on his site www.taijiworld.com. You have probably come across his site if you have been searching for tai chi online. Some of his stuff is pretty good, though very different than the traditional tai chi. He is quick to respond sure, BUT take everything with a grain of salt. 

I can't stress enough how important it is to have an instructor. It is better to learn a hard style, grappling style etc and then supplement those styles with books, videos....than trying to figure out how to do tai chi. 

I have studied a lot of books and videos and have an instructor who teaches some basic tai chi exercises and a style similiar to tai chi. Trust me, it was still VERY hard to learn the form even with a basic knowledge of internal martial arts, and I know I still don't do it 100% correctly, but I plan on hitting seminars as soon as I can.

Anyway, welcome to martialtalk, and welcome to my infinitely rambling posts!


----------



## Nathaniel Zhu (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for the advice, but the video on the tai chi straight sword 18 on taichi.de is actully the 16 form. I think they made a mistake.


----------



## The Master (Jul 6, 2007)

You will find few here who see learning of techniques from video or book without the guidance of a trained instructor to be of any value. One can learn the dance steps from a video, but understanding the movements requires the personal touch as the video cannot correct what you cannot see.

My understanding of taiji is limited, however I believe the sword techniques are often taught after one has significant experience with the empty hand techniques. At least, I have not found any instructor willing to teach me the one without my first learning the other.

Best of luck to you in your search however. If videos you seek, try Youtube. They may lead you to a few options.


----------



## Nathaniel Zhu (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks, right now im just trying to learn the dance before i learn the power of it,

i searched youtube but the vdeos are too fast to keep up with, i downloaded some tai chi videos....does anyone know any software that can slow the movie down???


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jul 7, 2007)

Nathaniel Zhu said:


> Thanks, right now im just trying to learn the dance before i learn the power of it,
> 
> i searched youtube but the vdeos are too fast to keep up with, i downloaded some tai chi videos....does anyone know any software that can slow the movie down???


 
VLC media player will play in slow motion, trying to learn from a demo form is not very good. At least buy some instructional videos so that you will have some inkling as to inner meanings in the move.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nathaniel Zhu said:


> Thanks, right now im just trying to learn the dance before i learn the power of it,
> 
> i searched youtube but the vdeos are too fast to keep up with, i downloaded some tai chi videos....does anyone know any software that can slow the movie down???


And, in so doing, you'll be spending a lot of time "learning" without the fundamental pieces that support it.  Kind of like trying to build a house without a foundation -- and only using the paint and siding.

The best advice would be to look around, and see if you can find a teacher in your area.  There are people here you can vet a potential instructor with, or who can guide you in recognizing legitimate instruction.


----------



## Nathaniel Zhu (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Bigfoot

a few days ago i did the commencing form 100 times and  wave hands like clouds 50 times and i felt something moving in my hand......is that chi????

2 days later i tried something else.

fajing is explosive animal power right? Well i was standing like the commencing form, and then what i did was focus on my abs and I moved but it wasn't a smooth move it was like a snap.

i tried it in the bathroom and i saw that waves were coming from the bottom of my cloths -> up and my hair got knocked straight up.
After a few times more i got a horrible head ache for around 30 seconds and suddenly stopped.

can anyone tell me what did i just do?, if it is anything.........


----------



## Captain Harlock (Jul 8, 2007)

This is why one needs an experienced instructor, who can give immediate feedback. Some will insist that your symptoms are the result of improper training. This one would agree. Training, especially training involving swords and qi, should be done under experienced guidance, or not at all. To do otherwise, is to invite tragedy.


----------



## Nathaniel Zhu (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL. i do need an instructor because i went to this site that show me how to train fajing. I tried it and now it HURTS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathaniel Zhu (Jul 11, 2007)

guys i tried an exercise called fire and water but i dont know if im doing it right.


----------



## NanFeiShen (Jul 11, 2007)

Firstly the only good video/disks on Taiji are those by Master Li Deyin, His vcd material is quite extensive and available by mail order, you can google his name for links to shops carrying his vcd's.
Secondly DONT, play around with qigong, it can have some very bad side effects if you dont know what you are doing, I.E. headaches, nausea, palpitations, stomach problems to name a few. If you doubt my word , do a little research on something termed Qigong phsycosis.
Find some info on the 8 pieces of brocade, and start off with those, one per week no more than once every second day to begin, after 8 weeks you should be able to do all together once a day.
16 Step form is nothing more than a simple version of the "public" form 32 step sword form.
I use the term public, because there are certain forms that have developed since the fifties in Taiji circles, I.E.:
24 Step Form
32 Step Sword Form
48 Step combined Form replaced by
42 Step Combined Form
60 Step Yang Competition Form
Taiji Fan Form.

Find a teacher, even if you have to travel to him only once or twice a month, but it is important to get the basics of practice and most importantly the basics of Qigong practice from someone knowledgable.


----------

